# 07 Maxima Hesitation in Acceleration, Loud Brake noise



## maximahawkeye (Jan 31, 2012)

I own a 2007 Maxima SL. 6 weeks ago I was driving down the hwy at 60 mph. I lost momentum but my rpm's went up. It continued to do this and got worse. Then while braking it would make loud ABS brake noise. At times the car couldnt get over 20mph. Aslo had the service engine soon light come on. That was the only light. I took it into my dealership and they did extensive diagnostics, ordered a new transmission. Then 2nd guessed themselves and put new rear wheel speed sensors on. Seemed to fix the problem. Then a couple days ago, it started the exact same thing! Seems to be wrose this time. Even while driving low speeds in town, not braking you can hear the constant grind and humming of the ABS. The car again will very rarely go over 20mph. I do not have a service engine soon light but now the Brake, ABS, Slip and TCS lights are on constantly.


----------



## maximahawkeye (Jan 31, 2012)

Picking uo the car from the Nissan Service Dept tomorrow. Had to replace rear hub assemblies as well as the ABS Actuator.... PRICEY!!!


----------



## Dpietrob (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a Nissan 2007 maxima with the exact same issues. Although it seems to be more prevelant when the car is cold. Did Nissan ever resolve the issue?


----------



## maximahawkeye (Jan 31, 2012)

So far, the rear hub assemby on both right and left, as well as the ABS actuator has seemed to have helped! Pricey work however! So to totally resolve it, the following was done, R and L rear wheel speed sensors, R and L rear hub assemlies and ABS acuator. I will NEVER own another Nissan after all that has gone wrong with this car! A new motor at 82,000. The above mentioned work which was just shy of $4,000. Has a RF axle shaft that is leaking and needing replaced and possibly looking at another motor. Leaking oil and losing coolant. Having to fill the reserve coolant take aboout every 3 days. This is the biggest piece of crap car I have ever owned! Have always drove Chevy til this Maxima. Spent lots more and has been nothing but a tremendous money pit!!! Would not advice a purchase of a Nissan to anyone!


----------

